# 440x2



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Is there a body clip made for these to adapt them to fit the AFX bodies? If so can someone point me in the right direction. I can't seem to find anything about it.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Heres an auction by Buds!

5 bucks will get you 3 on a BIN, buddy! :thumbsup: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-BUDDY-CLIP-2-...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

In this post you'll find a guy making a clip for a T1,which is probably adaptable to a Tyco,it might give you some ideas,if you want to try making your own,it's down the post aways,but there's pic's showing his clips
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=16821


----------

